
Ancient doodle hints that Homo erectus was smarter than we thought - mbrubeck
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/12/ancient-doodle-hints-that-homo-erectus-was-smarter-than-we-thought/
======
error54
Larger image:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B39L5F7IgAIyIDV.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B39L5F7IgAIyIDV.jpg:large)

------
intrasight
Ok. And Stephen Hawking and Terence Tao and thousands of others are an order
of magnitude or more smarter than me. I'm sure it was true in the ancient
times as well. One clever monkey does not generalize to the whole species any
more than does today.

~~~
CmonDev
_"...order of magnitude..."_ \- you wouldn't be able to even use internet if
this was true, I would say _"...somewhat..."_.

 _" One clever monkey does not generalize to the whole species any more than
does today."_ \- In that case the conclusion is that there was at least one
capable abstract thinker before the next one already known.

